# Stop the presses!



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

I actually got a tip FROM A POOL RIDER! What's this world coming to? Dogs and cats, living together, mass hysteria!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

There are times I have to take pool (work only pays for pool) and I always tip generously because work pays for it. Usually $5 minimum, $10 was the most I was allowed.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

The End Is Near...


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Shill.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Shill.


Who is this directed at? I'm confused.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

uberRog said:


> Who is this directed at? I'm confused.


Just joking. Everyone knows that pool pax don't tip. If you got tipped you must be a corporate shill.


----------



## uberRog (Jul 1, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Just joking. Everyone knows that pool pax don't tip. If you got tipped you must be a corporate shill.


Nope. It was just a much longer ride than it should have been b/c there was a wreck on GA 400. We had plenty of time to chat and I guess my pax enjoyed my witty banter enough to leave a tip!


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> Just joking. Everyone knows that pool pax don't tip. If you got tipped you must be a corporate shill.


Nah, he was playing with the graphics software and did some cut and paste stuff. Made it look like a tip.

EVERYONE knows that Pools don't tip.

Next her gonna say the earth ain't flat.


----------

